

An inside view of a Russian 'Troll House' - mhax
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/apr/02/putin-kremlin-inside-russian-troll-house

======
tim333
Propagandists rather than trolls I think.

~~~
bootboat
I think they mean "concern troll" more specifically:

* [http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=concern+troll](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=concern+troll)

* [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)#Concern_troll](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_\(Internet\)#Concern_troll)

* [http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/concern_troll](http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/concern_troll)

